# Met my dads dog...



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Your dad is so lucky to have you, and so is this sweet dog. I hope he continues to rise to the challenge of being her whole world.

She has very sweet eyes, but doesn't look like a corgi to me. Do you have more photos?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Aww she is a cute little thing! She does look different than every cardigan I've seen.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear it's going better than expected, and they both are so lucky to have you to support their relationship. As Raindrops said, she does look a bit unlikely for a pure cardigan, but whatever her background, it sounds like she's a good match for your dad. Wishing them continued success!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I didn't take many photos... how's this one- her ears are up so she looks more corgi like. I love the novelty of having a dog you can photograph the expressions of. Her tail is usually curled over her back, but she is a bit nervous here.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Adorable but she is a corgi mix at best. Hopefully your dad will do better this time around.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

She is very cute! She may have a little something else in her... but it doesn't really matter. She seems very sweet! I hope you can help your dad get on board with brushing. Shaving down a double coated dog like a corgi isn't a great option as it can damage the hair. Of course if the mats are really bad there isn't always any other option.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a sweet lookiung pup. Hope it will all work out for you and Dad taking care of her.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes, possible she has something mixed, or could just be bad breeding like some of the weird looking poodles you see. She is allegedly CKC registered (but no sign of papers for that either). I was trying to snoop and figure out what kennel she came from to find out more about her background, but in the general geographic area she came from it looks like there are more than half a dozen breeders breeding "fluffies" which is apparently a major fault in corgis. 
Doesnt matter either way if she is purebred, but I know dad will be mad if they cant get vet records and he has to redo puppy vaccines AND spay her  

Annie is recovering well from her spay this morning. Ate most of a scrambled egg and a bit of oatmeal, and is now standing trying to look for squirrels (kinda cross eyed and weaving on her feet from the drugs), so I am going to close the blinds.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I am so happy that it has turned out better than what you expected, and I'm so happy to hear that your Dad is doing a better job and learning!! I hope your Dad continues to take care of her. She is so cute😍 Can I call her Fluff Nugget?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

She's beautiful. Hoping it all works out.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I hope this works out, too. Tell your Dad that brushing her helps her to bond with him. Just a few strokes before feeding her to get her used to it, then go for a full ten seconds. Every day.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

She is adorable and am hoping that this good start foretells a good run for them both .


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’m hoping for the best. A few brushing reminder calls, might help him find a brushing schedule. She’s cute, and I hope that motivates him to be a better owner than in the past.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

I have known other powderpuff Corgis who looked just like this one.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

She’s got such a sweet face, and what good luck she’s low energy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

So the low energy may have been a bit of the adjustment period. Poor thing is bored silly and keeps carrying around, stealing, and destroying dads shoes.... luckily the man has more shoes than I do, and I own 7 pairs of safety boots. His quote is "still more of a nuisance than a pleasure". I keep reminding him he can always "return her to sender". 
She is cute though!!!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> So the low energy may have been a bit of the adjustment period. Poor thing is bored silly and keeps carrying around, stealing, and destroying dads shoes.... luckily the man has more shoes than I do, and I own 7 pairs of safety boots. His quote is "still more of a nuisance than a pleasure". I keep reminding him he can always "return her to sender".
> She is cute though!!!


Bruh he is making her a nuisance by not doing anything with her. She is cute!! Do you have more pics her?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Fenris, yup, you are 100% correct lol. Poor thing needs a job, and a walk. She has made it her job to move and relocate all of her toys (and any shoes or socks she can find) into one corner of the house. 

Unfortunately no more pics, I haven't gone up to his house since, so havent seen her.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah those herding breeds need stuff to do. Even if he dropped her off with you for a wild romp every couple of days or bought her a ball throwing machine. She could burn off some energy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

He's a 2 hr drive away, so not much chance of spontaneous frequent drop ins  no fenced yard or ball drive so she is still being kept tied up at all times. She desperately needs socialization, she is a shy thing Anyone else ever get the nearly uncontrollable urge to steal other peoples dogs?


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I feel like stealing our neibhors doodle, every time I see him. I feel bad for the poor dog, the owners hit and kick him. Which I cannot stand. I could fix his training easily too is the sad thing.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

That's awful, EV.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Fenris, yup, you are 100% correct lol. Poor thing needs a job, and a walk. She has made it her job to move and relocate all of her toys (and any shoes or socks she can find) into one corner of the house.
> 
> Unfortunately no more pics, I haven't gone up to his house since, so havent seen her.


Ohhhh, Fluff Nugget😢


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> He's a 2 hr drive away, so not much chance of spontaneous frequent drop ins  no fenced yard or ball drive so she is still being kept tied up at all times. She desperately needs socialization, she is a shy thing Anyone else ever get the nearly uncontrollable urge to steal other peoples dogs?


YES! I CAN NOT SAY YES ENOUGH


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

EVpoodle said:


> I feel like stealing our neibhors doodle, every time I see him. I feel bad for the poor dog, the owners hit and kick him. Which I cannot stand. I could fix his training easily too is the sad thing.


Oh, that's horrible!! Can you get a video of it and send it to someone who could help?


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

That would just get them mad, and would not be wise. They love him but they follow the old practices of training.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

EVpoodle said:


> That would just get them mad, and would not be wise. They love him but they follow the old practices of training.


Oh, man. I'm sorry.


----------

